# Light Questions Please help



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok I am a first time grower
The Room:
Attic Closet -small area about 3 x 6 (White walls)

Lights-
I have 4 2' tube flor. lights that was used before for normal house plants.... (link to what kind below) 
http://ecom.mysylvania.com/sylvania...;sapj2ee_*=4001
-its the last bulb on the list ... the F15T8GROAQRP 6/CS 1/SKU 

-I have a Plant Gro N show, 65w/120v, (Incandescent bulb) at the top of the cieling

Plant: Joint doctors lowryder maybe lowryder/ice


My question is, do i have enough light for these plants... I was planning on using only 2 flor. lights ..do i need to use 4. or do i need to buy new higher wat bulbs and if i do what kind that are 2 ft...and will the plant gro n show light do anything?


Please respond THANKS!!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 10, 2005)

Grow and Sho lights are worthless for growing pot.
Go with HPS at the rate of 50 watts per sq/ft.


----------

